# pro camera for a beginner



## fmorsel (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello every one,

Whats the best professional camera for a beginner ?

east-to-use /no pre-adjustments required
medium to short range shooting
wifi feature
flip/rotating screen for selfies
budget 500-700$

please advice

thanks alot


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 2, 2017)

There are NO pro cameras in that price range that aren't 5-10 years old.

What you are looking for is a consumer camera.


fmorsel said:


> east-to-use /no pre-adjustments required



Wait. What you are looking for is a point and shoot.

There are a literal tonne of point and shoot cameras to choose from.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 2, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Wait. What you are looking for is a point and shoot.
> 
> There are a literal tonne of point and shoot cameras to choose from.



Nope, looking for one with that P for Pro mode on it.


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2017)

fmorsel said:


> east-to-use /no pre-adjustments required
> medium to short range shooting
> wifi feature
> flip/rotating screen for selfies
> budget 500-700$


Hello!

I think you would be best served by a smart phone.  

Seriously.  

Best Smartphone Cameras 2017


----------



## fmorsel (Jun 2, 2017)

ronlane said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Wait. What you are looking for is a point and shoot.
> ...



yes exactly , thank you ronlane for your help 

how about the canon t6i  

Canon T6i / 750D DSLR Camera + 18-55mm IS STM 3 Lens Kit + 32GB Best Value Kit 13803257359 | eBay


----------



## fmorsel (Jun 2, 2017)

Designer said:


> fmorsel said:
> 
> 
> > east-to-use /no pre-adjustments required
> ...



of course not a smart phone camera 

( east-to-use /no pre-adjustments required )
what i meant is that not a camera with alot of photo adjustments like a nikon i guess


----------



## tecboy (Jun 2, 2017)

I think the op is confused about the joke, P for pro mode.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 2, 2017)

OP, you really started this very wrong and the guys here have a nice chuckle on your expense.
A person who knows very little and already want pro stuff is not a good way to start here especially with your budget, but I think we all know what you want.
Just so you understand Sony A9, Canon 5D IV and Nikon D810 are all pro level cameras and all are in the 3000$ plus, cameras bellow it are enthusiast or beginner cameras. In your price range you are looking for beginners and that's how it should be for a beginner.
Just for the record P doesn't stand for PRO but for Program Mode!

A very good beginners camera is Nikon D3300 or D3400, its designed for beginners and has menus that design to help people like you, there is a lot of information to help you with your first steps.
Buy one of these two cameras and start learning the basics of photography, basically how to shoot outside the Auto mode, learn to use camera in Aperture, Shutter Speed and Manual and learn whats ISO, After you master that learn the basics of composition.
If you want one with flip screen then Nikon D5500 or D5600 will be the cameras for you.

Good luck and try not to throw the word pro so easily, sadly too many people think that once they own a camera that is BIG enough they are ready to go and shoot weddings, portraits and more, the market is full of people with cameras thinking they are pro and they have no idea how to shoot even their own dog let alone the fast pase environment of a wedding.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 2, 2017)

are ya trolling us?
Ok the Answer is this





it's within your budget and even has the name "pro" in it...so go


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jun 2, 2017)

I would agree, there is no such thing as a Pro camera, there are pro photographers and cameras that have features pros want. 

Sadly the items are not what pros really want: (other than budget) 


fmorsel said:


> east-to-use /no pre-adjustments required
> medium to short range shooting
> wifi feature
> flip/rotating screen for selfies
> budget 500-700$



With that said, Pros want to be able to adjust everything to get the right photo, and body doesn't determine your shooting range, you have to pick the right lens for the job, until there are significant enchancments to Wifi it is still way to slow for any pro, (this is why the 1Dx have wired Ethernet ports), pros don't use a flippy screen to take selfies. 

It sounds like you are looking for a entry-level DSLR.


----------



## fmorsel (Jun 2, 2017)

goodguy said:


> OP, you really started this very wrong and the guys here have a nice chuckle on your expense.
> A person who knows very little and already want pro stuff is not a good way to start here especially with your budget, but I think we all know what you want.
> Just so you understand Sony A9, Canon 5D IV and Nikon D810 are all pro level cameras and all are in the 3000$ plus, cameras bellow it are enthusiast or beginner cameras. In your price range you are looking for beginners and that's how it should be for a beginner.
> Just for the record P doesn't stand for PRO but for Program Mode!
> ...



Thanks for the advice 

cheers


----------



## fmorsel (Jun 2, 2017)

correction :

digital camera for high quality photos and videos for a *non-pro* and for personal use .

regards


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2017)

fmorsel said:


> what i meant is that not a camera with a lot of photo adjustments like a Nikon i guess


Here:  Nikon D5300

Flippy screen, Wi-Fi, set it to "auto" and snap away.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 2, 2017)

Why would a beginner want/need a 'Pro' camera?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Why would a beginner want/need a 'Pro' camera?


Most people consider any DSLR a "pro" camera.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 2, 2017)

Okay, beginner's mistake.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 2, 2017)

fmorsel said:


> ( east-to-use /no pre-adjustments required )
> what i meant is that not a camera with alot of photo adjustments like a nikon i guess



There is no such thing as a pro camera with no pro adjustments. 

Nikon cameras have just as many adjustments as other DSLR cameras. 

It sounds like you want professional results with no effort at all. Well that's just not going to happen. There is a reason photographers have a saying. "You don't take a photo you make a photo"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> It sounds like you want professional results with no effort at all.


If I may: He wants a camera that will produce better photographs than he can get (or has seen others make) by using a cell phone.  People who are not shutterbugs nevertheless recognize that there is a difference in the finished product, regardless of how it is achieved.  They know that a DSLR with interchangeable lenses will make better photographs, and that's what they want. 

Personally, I have to give him credit for knowing the difference, and also being willing to spend up to $700 for better photographs.  There are MANY people who fail to see any difference at all, or enough of a difference to spend hundreds of dollars to get it. 

So what if he runs it on "full auto" for the first three years?  No skin off my nose.  I say "go for it", and good luck!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 2, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Why would a beginner want/need a 'Pro' camera?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well duh if you have A "PRO" camera you don't have to learn all that stuff. It does it for you.




Designer said:


> So what if he runs it on "full auto" for the first three years? No skin off my nose. I say "go for it", and good luck!



Ding, ding, ding, winner! I have a good friend with a Canon that with lenses has conservatively 5k invested. Nothing but full auto, all settings either default or set by the camera store where he bought it. He's happy.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 2, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Why would a beginner want/need a 'Pro' camera?
> ...




 -  yes, a "winner" !
I have a friend that bought $10,000 of Nikon camera gear.   He used auto mode and thought his saturated artsy photos were 'pro' Flickr grade but he was never really satisfied with his pics.
Then he got a mirrorless camera ... and now he's happy


----------



## JoeW (Jun 3, 2017)

Let me offer a few thoughts:

1.  There are tons of cameras out there (DSLRS) that you can shoot on program or auto mode so you're not having to make tons of adjustments.  The very nature of a pro is that they understand they dynamics of shooting and their gear so that they ARE making tons of adjustments...changing ISO, adjusting shutter speed, swapping lens, changing exposure compensation, changing the white balance.  You don't want to be doing that but want better pictures.  That's do-able.  Look at the Nikon 3xxx series.  Inexpensive, capable of producing very good shots while on auto or program modes, light and small.

2.  What is really going to make a difference is not the camera (b/c you're not looking to do 10 fps or shoot at 64,000 ISO).  It will be the glass.  And a pro photographer would tell you that among the equipment issues, glass trumps everything.  So think about what type of shooting you're going to be doing primarily (landscape?  Indoor in low light?  Movement like...the family dog or rugrats?  Street photography?  Wildlife?  Sports?) and get the best lens you can afford for that type of photography.  As a general rule, you will want something that is sharp but also fast (so f2.8 or even better if you shoot in low light, macro or abstract work or portraits).  And those are not kit lens that typically come with a camera you buy off the shelf so you'll often want to look at buying one used.


----------



## BadRad (Jun 3, 2017)

You've probably heard this B4, it's not the camera, it's the skill.  But I'll take you up a notch in gear from a convenient cellphone (but which has zilch reach, speed, etc).  Although I love my LG10.  Anyway, I teach a class, and get that question allot, and would only recommend what I've used ... in that case, I need some 'reach' so it would be the Panasonic Lumix FZ1000.  Why?  Great reach at 25-400+mm -- so never buy another lens.  Very nice 4K video.  High speed burst shutter for sports and wildlife.  Feels like a DSLR with a 1" sensor, rotating screen for selfies, WiFi, flash, totally auto (or manual) and much more ... but it won't fit in the pocket.  That's a cellphone.  But it's in your price range. Pick your poison.   And add features that might take you up a notch if you choose in the future as you learn your skill.  Practice and read.  Oh ya, compact cameras are pretty much dead. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuasam (Jun 4, 2017)

BadRad said:


> .  Oh ya, compact cameras are pretty much dead.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Compact Cameras are awesome for vacations. I used an Olympus TG4 in my last vacation.
I used an RX1RII the year before. A few years prior I used my iPhone4S. Before that I had a Lumix LX5


 
Lumix LX5




iPhone 4S



 
Olympus TG4


----------



## chuasam (Jun 4, 2017)

My advice: Learn your photography first.
Compacts are fine. They've gotten a lot better but they're not inexpensive.
Forget about going pro.
When you're good enough to go pro, you'll know what camera to get.


 
RX1R II (at ISO 6400)



 
Canon G5X


----------



## coreno (Jun 5, 2017)

Designer said:


> fmorsel said:
> 
> 
> > what i meant is that not a camera with a lot of photo adjustments like a Nikon i guess
> ...


The WiFi on the earlier Nikon models like the 5300 is not that great, and not something I could recommend if it is a key feature for someone. The 5600 has NFC and Bluetooth which I think will work much easier if someone is looking for that easy connectivity to their phone.


----------



## rosh4u (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello,

There are no such PRO camera. If you are a beginner than try to learn photography and its aspects first which will help you to get better shots.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 15, 2017)

Keep in mind that some Pro cameras (specifically the Nikons) have NO AUTO, no Effects, no Scene modes. Only PSAM modes.

With the lack of the "beginner" features it leaves it up to the photographer to know how to control the camera to get the final results.  No crutch here to let you learn "stuff" first.

Also, since it allows more flexibility it also seems to be more burdensome to some of the simplier features of the lower cameras.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 15, 2017)

chuasam said:


> BadRad said:
> 
> 
> > .  Oh ya, compact cameras are pretty much dead.
> ...



maybe *pro* compact cameras are "dead" or maybe they are "awesome" for vacation
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 18, 2017)

Right now at Nikon and several retailers.  You can get a Nikon D5500 and 2 lenses for $700.  This has what you need.  It has auto modes, and when you learn more has ability for the photographer to take more control.  It has the fold out tilting monitor so if you want to use it at different angles (or video).  Built in Wifi, and full HD video.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 18, 2017)

OP to meet most of your specifications this  or this are the only things you will find and neither will have wifi.  You would be better off buying a simple point & shoot or get serious and LEARN PHOTOGRAPHY.  This would be a good place to start. Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## Benoby (Aug 13, 2017)

P mode is just a little freer auto mode, for starting a camera with shutter, aperture priority with manual mode is good. Old cameras can be good even it is 10 years old largel sensor pixel size is better against some type of noise.
You can shoot good pictures even with 6-12 Mps cameras, because they have way larger sensors than point and shoots.
If you need wifi in it there are sd cards with wifi support so you do not need cabels, but I never used them.
To medium-short range 18-55mm kit lens are OK, if not buy an additional telephoto with 55-200mm.
They have the tipical portrait, smallmountainicon and auto modes as well.


----------



## jeff kushner (Aug 15, 2017)

As someone who recently bought a  cheap 400-500 camera and even at this level, this thing has more options, with 4K vid and raw stills that I was close to being overwhelmed. It took a lot of reading and effort to raise MY abilities up to reach those of this camera and it's NOTHING like what some of the guys here have. That tells me, there is a lot that I don't even know that I don't know.....gabish? 

If they tell you to aim lower, they are doing you a favor!

jeff

BTW- I would find out first whether you want it to fit in your pocket or are you willing to drag a case everywhere you go? It makes the rest of the decision easy once you know the physical format you want.


----------



## darkblue-x (Aug 15, 2017)

goodguy said:


> A very good beginners camera is Nikon D3300 or D3400, its designed for beginners and has menus that design to help people like you, there is a lot of information to help you with your first steps.
> Buy one of these two cameras and start learning the basics of photography, basically how to shoot outside the Auto mode, learn to use camera in Aperture, Shutter Speed and Manual and learn whats ISO, After you master that learn the basics of composition.
> If you want one with flip screen then Nikon D5500 or D5600 will be the cameras for you.


I'd even skip a step, just buy the D3300 or 3400 body with the 35mm prime f1.8g lens separate, it doesn't zoom, that way you'll be forced to zoom with your feet and move around to get the frame you want; 2 birds stoned at once and you end up with one of the greatest and fast budget pieces of glass Nikon has ever created


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 18, 2017)

jeff kushner said:


> As someone who recently bought a  cheap 400-500 camera and even at this level, this thing has more options, with 4K vid and raw stills that I was close to being overwhelmed. It took a lot of reading and effort to raise MY abilities up to reach those of this camera and it's NOTHING like what some of the guys here have. That tells me, there is a lot that I don't even know that I don't know.....gabish?
> 
> If they tell you to aim lower, they are doing you a favor!
> 
> ...



yes, size matters !  
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

